# What kind of point do you prefer?



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 23, 2006)

What kind of point do  you favor and why?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 23, 2006)

For myself, I have to say the clip point.  Especially some of the modified/reinforced ones you are seeing more of thees days.

Why?  After stabbing several things, it just felt more "positive" to me.  And I like the way they slash as well.

JeffJ


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 23, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> For myself, I have to say the clip point. Especially some of the modified/reinforced ones you are seeing more of thees days.
> 
> Why? After stabbing several things, it just felt more "positive" to me. And I like the way they slash as well.
> 
> JeffJ


 
What things did you stab?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 23, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> What things did you stab?



A boston butt covered in a shirt then a jacket.  I did get a little better penetration with a double edged knife, but the slashes weren't as effective.

JeffJ


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 23, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> A boston butt covered in a shirt then a jacket. I did get a little better penetration with a double edged knife, but the slashes weren't as effective.
> 
> JeffJ


 
Didja hear that guys... Watch your butt around Jeff. ,)


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Didja hear that guys... Watch your butt around Jeff. ,)



Jeesh, they only have to worry if they are from Boston.

Jeff


----------



## ginshun (Jul 25, 2006)

I voted clip, just because I find having more belly on the blade comes in useful.  I like spear points too.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2006)

I like the clip for everyday function.  However, if I were in a violent situation it is hard to argue against the dagger.  Whether push dagger or fairbain/sykes style dagger, that design is for pure efficiency.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 1, 2006)

I voted "Spear" because I like the compromise between the Dagger and the Clip.  That said, I own and carry knives in a variety of designs.


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Aug 3, 2006)

Clip with a nice sharpened back edge for back cuts.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 4, 2006)

I like a tanto point for everyday carry. I work as a computer geek, and the yokote "point" works great for opening boxes.


----------

